# Litchfield traction control



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

What are people's preference for spirited road driving?
I'm just running with T/C in R-Mode but it seems less intrusive when the traction control does kick in I only know because its flashing on the dash but can't really feel it like before is this the litchfield T/C working? Does it activate the T/C light.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

On the road, I always run in race transmission, comfort suspension, off traction.
I have Litchfield Stage 1, V4 ecuTEK (V5 next week), with Nismo gearbox software.
In traction R, I tend to get quite invasive TC interruption, especially on downward road inclines, like motorway on slips when WOT!
Hence, once up to temps, I run TC off all the time!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

R R R don't get caught with your pants down!

Bobby


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

I'm really after if the blinking T/C is the litchfield tc as it seems less intrusive now compared to before mapping was just unsure if LTC triggered the blinking tc light


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure what you're experiencing is the Litchfield traction, in normal mode I can feel the power cutting even in a straight line on poor roads. With it in Race mode it's fairly seamless.



bobbie said:


> R R R don't get caught with your pants down!
> 
> Bobby


Why would you run suspension in race on the road? I'm running Litchfield suspension and can get away with it but standard would be unbearable.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Litchfield TC doesn't flash up on the dash if I remember correctly. Are you in 99 or 100?


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

99 map


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

rob2005 said:


> Litchfield TC doesn't flash up on the dash if I remember correctly. Are you in 99 or 100?


Mine does, stage 4


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

TC off on 99 map is the only way to run!!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Does T/C the light blink


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

If you always run with TC off just use map 100.

For road I find TC in R works very well, allows enough slip to have fun stil.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im struggling to see if im in the 99 map turn ign on and hit cancel on cruise and 1st time engine light flashed, but not done it since. But when adjusting boost it goes all the way round the boost guage, so have I got it locked in race mode.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Hold cancel for 2 seconds coolant gauge on mdf will then display which map you are in


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Brad1979 said:


> Hold cancel for 2 seconds coolant gauge on mdf will then display which map you are in


Ill try that just started car and held cancel and rev counter goes to 4, using cruise acel whole boost guage lights up (can be turned down)


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Brad1979 said:


> Hold cancel for 2 seconds coolant gauge on mdf will then display which map you are in


What will it read for road and what will it read for race?

Stupid Q really it reads 100


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Not sure what version that is but think 4 is 99map


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

100 map is the same as 99map but has no litchfield traction control


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well its getting logged tomorrow and a new map written with the new TC and launch etc.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ltc doesn't flash the light. Only the stock set up does.

With ltc on it subtly interferes with an ignition cut which the car can instantly recover from. The stock traction control cuts the throttle causing a loss in momentum that is very slow to recover.

As a result if you run with ltc on, it actually operates faster than the stock tc making the stc much less likely to get the chance to operate.

Turning the switch to off will only turn off stock tc, ltc is only switched off by going to the 100 map.

Point is with ltc on you should barely notice it and it all but removes the input from the stock set up.


----------



## 2DJ (Aug 8, 2015)

Unless you have Nissan T/C off, it will almost always kick in well before Litchfield's T/C. Try a spirited drive in 99 map R R OFF and you will feel the difference between the two traction controls, I have never seen the T/C light come on with Litchfield's


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I run mine with traction set to R and on the 99 map. I often see (on wet/greasy roads) the TC light come on, how is the litchfield TC activated?


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

So tc off but in the 99map will just have litcho tc on


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

HUGHS1E said:


> So tc off but in the 99map will just have litcho tc on


Correct


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to clarify a little more. Our traction control works all the time in map 95-99 (1-3 on rev counter). It is turned off completely in map 100 (4 on the rev counter). The threshold is set higher than Nissan's Race mode so it will often remove the excess wheel spin or slide before Nissan's system wakes up. We don't flash the light on the dash so most of the time the driver won't notice it cutting in and it won't effect Nissan's intervention should it decide the car is being driven hard enough. Switch to just our system by turning off the Nissan TC and at worst you'll notice the engine go flat for a moment rather than cutting and pausing.

More information on our website: nissan_gtr_ecu_v5 - Litchfield Motors

Drive safe! 

Regards

Iain


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So I should move to map 3 on rev counter and switch tc off on rhd switch ? keep boost full


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Boost selection is down to you but yes that will turn off Nissan TC and rely on Litchfields TC


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So I know im in race map and at the moment on 4, how do i turn back to road and vice versa


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Not sure where your getting this term race/road map. 
95=1 97=2 99=3 100=4 I believe. 

There is a motorsport rom but you more then likely have the standard rom as most do


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

correct some call 4 - 100 Race
Same as 3 - 99 but with NO Litchfield TC

I would say use with caution :wavey:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

SO im running in map 3 on rev counter, what do map 1 & 2 do then ?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dudersvr said:


> SO im running in map 3 on rev counter, what do map 1 & 2 do then ?


2 is for 97 Ron
1 is for 95 and usually includes pops and bangs

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

But according to Litchfield thers a road map and a race map for 99 rom, im in the race map No3


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

they are 95-97 ron petrol, did you not get the details of your mapping on paper? as it's easy to find on Litchfield's site

Bobby


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

They're old instructions!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

OK ill stick with map 3 and 99, drifts nicely LOL


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Diff Fuels
1 = 95 Octane
2 = 97 Octane or super unleaded other than V power
3 = 99 or V power as we know it


----------



## Warnhammar (Aug 21, 2015)

So have I been doing this wrong all along? I'm V5 and run in map3 (99). So to have just the litchfield TC working in that mode do I turn the TC to "off". I just assumed that race mode was running the Litchfield TC.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Warnhammar said:


> So have I been doing this wrong all along? I'm V5 and run in map3 (99). So to have just the litchfield TC working in that mode do I turn the TC to "off". I just assumed that race mode was running the Litchfield TC.


MIne in map 3 race mode appears to have the Litchfield tc in |Race mode it allmost appears to have none


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

99 map is litchfields TC control when you select 100 map then it reverts back to normal TC 

Bobby


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bobbie said:


> 99 map is litchfields TC control when you select 100 map then it reverts back to normal TC
> 
> Bobby


Mine in map 3 Factory TC off and A mose floor out of junction in wet digs in and goes (bit squirely) flick lever to race floor the same and its at 90 degrees instantly like its turned off in race


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

bobbie said:


> 99 map is litchfields TC control when you select 100 map then it reverts back to normal TC
> 
> Bobby


"Normal" / factory tc is controlled purely by the switch.
Litcho tc is controlled purely by the map setting.

No reverting or any other such thing.
Iain explained his function earlier in this thread.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

As usual me being useless took the car to Germany with a load of Porsche owners (had a couple of real fun runs against gt3 991's, one an RS and the 35 held her own well) a couple asked for rides and demo of electrics, I remembered how to switch boost down and its in map 3 and we were running 102 octane, but damned if I could show how to change maps (moving from 3-2-1 on rev counter! Anyone have a link to the instructions on the Litchfield site, but im pretty sure ill be booking in for DP's and V5 dyno remap soon. Also would an AMS induction kit make any diff at this stage?


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Hold cancel 3 sec then toggle


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Brad1979 said:


> Hold cancel 3 sec then toggle


Running or just ign on?


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Unsure I've only done it running


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Brad1979 said:


> Hold cancel 3 sec then toggle


With the water temp showing.

Doesn't matter.


dudersvr said:


> Running or just ign on?



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Tops (Nov 19, 2021)

DocT said:


> I'm pretty sure what you're experiencing is the Litchfield traction, in normal mode I can feel the power cutting even in a straight line on poor roads. With it in Race mode it's fairly seamless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you run suspension in race on the road? I'm running Litchfield suspension and can get away with it but standard would be unbearable.


I just had Nitron R3 suspension installed. WAY harsher on road than race mode. I could hardly tell the difference in ride quality on the road between the 3 settings on standard suspension


----------

